#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-30
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål HAr lige installeret Ubuntu - Er der nogen steder, hvor man kan se, hvor meget CPU forbrug, der forbruges?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål - (røg  lige af så genstiller lige spørgsmålet) ER DER nogen mulighed for at se CPU-forbruget?
<cubus> i terminalen kan du bruge top eller htop - evt sudo apt-get install htop hvis den skal installeres
<cubus> cat /proc/cpuinfo for mere cpu info
<cubus> udenfor terminalen kan du søge på system monitor og se under resources
<Ubuntubruger6> Tak - tjekke rlige op på ddet - er helt ny og kun vant til win
<cubus> ok, system monitor er lidt som i win, htop er noget mere detaljeret og har flere features
<Ubuntubruger6> Det er ok til mit brug (lidt flovt måske må jeg indrømme at jeg ikke helt ved hvad terminalen er for en tingest
<Ubuntubruger6> Nå - der er lidt komando promt over terminalen - så fandt jeg også ud af det i tilgift - tak
<Thomas_G_B> ?spørgsmål jeg skal have noget til at starte automatisk, når Ubuntu starter op - jeg går ind i "opstartsprogrammer" og er af den programvejledning jeg følger, blevet bedt om at indplotte /path/to/syncthing/binary -no-browser -home="/home/your\_user/.config/syncthing"
<Thomas_G_B> ss
<Thomas_G_B> /home/server/Dokumenter/syncthing har jeg erstattet med /home/server/Dokumenter/syncthing som passer til min sti
<Thomas_G_B> men det virker ikke - så spørgsmåler er om jeg også skal erstatte  -home="/home/your\_user/.config/syncthing" med noget andet?
